# مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟



## sunny man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*​
ونحن في بداية القرن الحادي والعشرين ماذا يريد الرجل من المرأة؟ هل يريدها فاتنة وشقراء في جمال بريتني سبيرز؟ أو سمراء جذابة
مثل جينفر لوبيز؟ وهل الجمال هو الصفة الأساسية التي تجذب الرجل نحو المرأة في عصر السرعة وجنون الاسعار وتعدد المسئوليات؟ تجيب علي هذه التساؤلات أستاذة علم الاجتماع البريطانية ( ليندا جونسون)  فتقول: بعيد ا  عن الفاتنات المعروضات علي صفحات المجلات وشاشات الفضائيات فالشكل لم يعد الهدف الأساسي الذي يبحث عنه الرجل في المرأة فالرجال لم يعودوا سطحيين في تقييمهم للطرف الآخر ولا يريدون من المرأة ان تكون تحفة يتطلعون إليها عندما يعودون إلي المنزل بل  يتطلعون إلي شريكة ذكية تساعدهم وتشد من أزرهم في معركة الحياة اليومية وتتمتع بخفة الظل والتلقائية التي تخفف عنهم أعباء الحياة وأضافت ان الحياة بين المرأة والرجل لم تعد في غرفة النوم فقط بل في غرفة الأولاد وفي المطبخ وفي الصالون أيضا كما يبحث الرجل في هذا العصر عن المرأة الند التي تناقشه ويختلف معها في الآراء وصاحبة الأفكار القوية التي يعتمد عليها في مسئولية اسرته كما أكد بحث بريطاني شمل 500سيدة حول المرأة التي تجذب الرجل في هذا العصر أن الصفات التي يريدها الرجل في المرأة الآن هي: 

ـ القوة في التعبير والمواجهة
ـ مبتسمة لا تحب النكد ودمها خفيف
ـ عفوية وتلقائية وفي نفس الوقت عقلانية وذكية
ـ لا تستخدم الماكياج بكثرة
ـ ناصحة ترفع أمام الرجل شعار أعرف ما تريد أي  تفهمها وهي طايرة
ـ لا تعرف الكذب شجاعة صريحة 
ـ تعرف كيف تبدو في مظهر لائق بدون الرجل 
والنصيحة التي تقدمها ليندا جونسون للمرأة ان تكون غامضة في بداية علاقتها بالرجل لينجذب نحوها وبعد الزواج اجعلي حياتك مليئة بالمفاجآت والتجديد 

منقول


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

كالعاده موضوعك جميل

شكراااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

شكرا على مرورك يا كاندى


----------



## JOJO_JESUS (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

ميرسى على النصايح المهمة دى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## girl of my lord (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

موضوع جميل 
ميررسي ليك


----------



## sunny man (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

شكرا على مرورك يا دولى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

+++ انا بجد شايفة ان الموضوع ده جميل جدا بس لى راى تانى وهو ان المراة لابد الا تجذب اى رجل لانه ليس من اللائق باى فتاة مسيحية ان تفعل ذلك لان تعاليم الكتاب المقدس تنهانا عن ذلك ولكن يجب ان تتعامل الفتيات فى حدود الادب واللياقة التى تجعل اى انسان ينجذب الى تفكيرها المسيحى الصحيح الذى يختلف عن اى تفكير اخر 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك +++
صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## sunny man (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

انا بجد شايفة ان الموضوع ده جميل جدا بس لى راى تانى وهو ان المراة لابد الا تجذب اى رجل لانه ليس من اللائق باى فتاة مسيحية ان تفعل ذلك لان تعاليم الكتاب المقدس تنهانا عن ذلك ولكن يجب ان تتعامل الفتيات فى حدود الادب واللياقة التى تجعل اى انسان ينجذب الى تفكيرها المسيحى الصحيح الذى يختلف عن اى تفكير اخر 

شكرا على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

كالعاده موضوعك جميل

شكراااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## white heart (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*



white heart قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​


 
شكرا على مرورك يا بيضاء القلب و مرحبا بك فى المنتدى


----------



## Coptic Man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*




> ـ القوة في التعبير والمواجهة
> ـ مبتسمة لا تحب النكد ودمها خفيف
> ـ عفوية وتلقائية وفي نفس الوقت عقلانية وذكية
> ـ لا تستخدم الماكياج بكثرة
> ...


 
هو فيه بنت كدا دلوقتي :shutup22:

موضوع جميل يا سوني ربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

_اه يا مينا فى ونص كمان
دور انت بس وانت هتلاقى
ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل فعلا
ميرسى ليك_​


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> هو فيه بنت كدا دلوقتي :shutup22:
> 
> موضوع جميل يا سوني ربنا يباركك


 
و ليه لا. شكرا على مرورك


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*



totty قال:


> _اه يا مينا فى ونص كمان_​_
> دور انت بس وانت هتلاقى
> ههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل فعلا
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور


----------



## mrmr120 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ونصايح حلوة اوى اوى 
ميرسى لموضعك الجميل دة​


----------



## K A T Y (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

*ميرسي يا صني علي الموضوع الجميل ده*

*وكالعادة مواضيعك تحفة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ونصايح حلوة اوى اوى
> 
> ميرسى لموضعك الجميل دة​


 
شكرا على المرور و المشاركة


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*



K A T Y قال:


> *ميرسي يا صني علي الموضوع الجميل ده*​
> 
> *وكالعادة مواضيعك تحفة*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرا لك عاى مرورك


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

موضوع جميل


----------



## maria123 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*

موضوع جميل 
:smil12:


----------



## sunny man (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟*



maria123 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> :smil12:


 
شكرا على مرورك يا ماريا


----------

